# Round Up Or Bleach



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello,
There is an area behind my property that was full of weeds and vines. I cleaned it up last Fall. The township only mows the grass from 4 feet off the road. beyond that is where I cleared and cleaned most of the brush, weeds and vines. Some property owners have already done the same thing and planted fescue.
This Spring when new growth starts, I was thinking of using Roundup to kill everything. But at about $23.00 for 1.33 gallon, it may need more then I anticipated.
So I was wondering if I can use bleach instead. I do not intend to plant anything until Spring of 2012.
Would the application of 25% bleach to 75% water Kill all vegetation and what are the effects to the soil after 1 year from application?​


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Just 2 cents worth, but based on my personal experience with such areas, the cheapest and best way to maintain it for that length of time, it it is feasible, would be to keep it mowed; not necessarily as regularly as you do your lawn, but often enough to keep vegetation in check. The problem that I have seen with such areas is that there are so many differnt types of vegetation, you would most likely be spraying for something on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> This Spring when new growth starts, I was thinking of using Roundup to kill everything. But at about $23.00 for 1.33 gallon, it may need more then I anticipated.
> So I was wondering if I can use bleach instead. I do not intend to plant anything until Spring of 2012.


Ayuh,... If your not gonna start mowing it This year,...

Neither roundup, nor bleach will be of much help...

Personally, I spray pure clorox, it Kills *EVERYTHING*, 'n disapates quickly...
Just be sure to flush, 'n clean the sprayer when yer done, otherwise in a day or 2 it'll be junk...

Either will kill what's growing, when sprayed, 'n neither will stop new seed for sproutin'...


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Consider mowing until you are ready to do something else with the area. 

1) saves your $$ and time- if you bleach/round up now you will have all sorts of new growth in the next year and will have to repeatedly re-apply. 

2) if you do manage to kill everything off you can cause negative drainage and erosion issues in the wet and dust issues in the dry.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the after effects to the soil after applying it 1 year before? Will it be all disapated by then? I figure no sense applying bleach if it will mess up the soil chemical properties, that nothing will grow for years.


----------



## How2doit (Mar 9, 2011)

*Bleach or roundup?*

The answer interestinglbenough, will have to be neither. You've already statEd roundup is less than optimal, but bleach won't do the job right either. Because it kills all bacteria, not just bad bacteria, the bleach will damage the soil it is poured on, making it difficult for plants to grow anywhere nearby, and it won't neccessarily kill the weeds right away either. Mowing would be a good idea, though, if you own a trimmer, it will be better for a numer of reasons. The only reason worth mentioning being the fact that with a trimmer you can go much lower to the ground than a mower delaying sede growth, and, in some cases killing them. 



Go to howtodoanythingfor100.blogspot.com to fine cool DIy ideas


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

rjordan393 said:


> *Does anyone know the after effects to the soil after applying it 1 year before?* Will it be all disapated by then? I figure no sense applying bleach if it will mess up the soil chemical properties, that nothing will grow for years.


Ya, it's Long Gone, 'n the field is *FULL* of Weeds again...

Bleach is Gone the next day...


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

There's one thing I did not mention and that I have something growing across the surface of the soil and it seems to take root every 6 to 8 inches. I am not sure if they are the roots of the vines or roots of the small trees of which there are 5. A neighbor tells me that they are roots of weeds or vines that turn into a tree.
The diameter of the roots or vines are about 1/16th to 1/8th. They are scattered in all directions. These 5 trees are only about 3 inches in diameter and about a foot away from my property line.
There is one thing common to all of them and that is they are all in line with each other. 
I do not think I'll have much luck using a trimmer with these vines or roots.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

rjordan393 said:


> There's one thing I did not mention and that I have something growing across the surface of the soil and it seems to take root every 6 to 8 inches. I am not sure if they are the roots of the vines or roots of the small trees of which there are 5. A neighbor tells me that they are roots of weeds or vines that turn into a tree.
> The diameter of the roots or vines are about 1/16th to 1/8th. They are scattered in all directions. These 5 trees are only about 3 inches in diameter and about a foot away from my property line.
> There is one thing common to all of them and that is they are all in line with each other.
> I do not think I'll have much luck using a trimmer with these vines or roots.


Your best bet on this is to take a good sized sample to your local extension office. They will help you identify it and then give you suggestions for how to deal with it.


----------



## Gerald Allen (Mar 9, 2011)

Once you start the roundup applications you have to continue them about every six weeks as a new round of weeds comes on thru the growing season. Like one of the earlier replies said it - kill it once and then seed it with some fescue. I did hear of this enviro friendly weed killing method for spot kills. Pour boiling water on weeds will make a good kill. Makes sense to me but I've not tried it. Would be a little to time consuming what with me out there with the wifes tea kettle killing dandilions


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I plan to keep after it with roundup till "Fall". I was able to pin down what I have to three. I think its English Ivy because it leaves a trail of woody stems along the ground. This is exactly what I have.
The other two possibilities are Amur peppervine or Oriental bittersweet.
I saw both cherry colored and dark colored fruit on them that climbed bushes behind the rear of my property and on the property. 

Last "Fall", I prevented my 1-1/2 year old neice from picking one of these fruits from a bush. The bushes are now gone. They will be replaced with something that I know is safe.


----------

